
Why GitHub say that a file have x lines but show x-1? - altergo
I don&#x27;t know if this is a bug.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.stack.imgur.com&#x2F;iBmkG.png<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.stack.imgur.com&#x2F;YCcIA.png<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.stack.imgur.com&#x2F;LBapI.png<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.stack.imgur.com&#x2F;p8dvi.png<p>The strange thing is when I clone the repo this file have 400 lines, the last is a classical 
 blank newline.<p>The real problem is when someone did a change, it happen https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;LwoeKYk.png and I could think, &quot;oh a newline is missing&quot;
======
alsokoloff
Last empty line is skipped by UI.

~~~
altergo
Yea, but why.

The real problem is when someone did a change, it happen
[https://i.imgur.com/LwoeKYk.png](https://i.imgur.com/LwoeKYk.png) and I could
think, "oh a newline is missing"

